# Etch March - Thunderbird launcher



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

Does anyone out there own a Thunderbird
400 - 4 bumper launcher
or a 800 - 8 bumper launcher

Would like to hear some feedback if possible :lol:


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

*Etch Marc*

Opps sorry that's .......Etch Marc not March - caught my typo
before someone else did !


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

janice,

The pro that I have my young dog with uses them(I think that he uses the 12 shooters) and really likes them alot. He did have to do something with the air ventures though to get them to shoot consistantly....I can tell you that they do shoot very consistant marks now....


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I've actaully used them at the manufacture's place this summer, I use his technical water pond in the summer! Anyways they work really well and are a vast improvement over the Max's, no oxygen regualtors etc. One of the nice things about them is that you can push the button to load the charge and then leave it for a long time before it will loose it's charge, Ted said that they had tested it and the charge lasted for almost 2 hours. This way you can load it and go get your dog, have lunch, or whatever and still have a charge. The problem they had with the first units was the air flow into the intake venturi was impeeded by the plastic case on windy/hot days. This was fixed with a couplle small holes being placed in the case.


----------



## Stuart Gray (Apr 23, 2003)

How loud are the Thunderbirds? Are they any louder than the Max 5000 and 7000? I'm looking at these and the BumperBoys to replace a few wingers (I'm tired of reloading the wingers after every dog and want something reliable and consistent for cheating singles). I'd prefer to go with an Etch-Marc product since I'll be keeping most of my TT electronics; but I'm concerned that the noise level may be too loud for where I train during the weekdays (in City Limits). I have used .22 blank launchers without any problems where I train, but I think the Thunderbird may be a lot louder. How does the noise level on the Thunderbird compare with the BB if you decrease the length of the throw (turn the gas level down)? Any comments about the noise level would be appreciated.


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

*Etch Marc - Thunderbird*

Thanks for the info.

Wonder if there is a market out there for my Max 500 -and
what would it be worth these days?
Would you sell it with my Dogtra components or should I
keep those if I order a Thunderbird?


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

The thunderbirds are every bit as loud as the Max's as they use the same technology in a different form. You cannot "turn it dow" and that is the nice thing about them, they are consistant, with no regulators and finicky O2 bottles. I would think that they would be too much for a residential area. Janice the Dogtra electronics is compatable with the thunderbird and I would siggest keeping them and selling the Max's without.


----------



## Stuart Gray (Apr 23, 2003)

What I meant by "turning it down" is decreasing the power setting - the owner's manual for the Thunderbird states that there is a lever on the back of the launcher that you turn clockwise to make the throw "shorter and the report (blast) quieter." I'm curious about how much quieter it gets. I'm pretty sure that the full strength throw whould be too loud for my weekday training areas, but a shorter and quieter throw might be alright. I probably should just forget about it and go with the Bumperboy. Tough decision though.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I don't recall anything other than a adjustment screw on the bottom which will adjust the angle of the throw, but I could be wrong!


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Could anyone give me an idea where the holes go in the casing? I'm not having a problem right now, but it would be good to know just in case.

I don't really like the max or thunderbird bumpers. They are sort of like a piece of PVC pipe. The thunderbird is kind of bulky, and not something I would want sliding around in the back of a pickup. The turn table looks like it could get broken easily. I do like the shotgun sound, and have used it a few times just to go off with another winger. I'm not sure if the distance of the bumpers is consistant, but really haven't used mine very much. I plan to use it more in the future.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Misty Marsh Labradors said:


> I would think that they would be too much for a residential area.


HEHE

I had been working on one of my 5000's and didn't want to drive out and test it so I set it up in my driveway and launched a few bumpers.

I had three neighbors come out to see what was going on. :shock:


----------



## yellrdog (Apr 29, 2005)

I would go with BB ir I were you but that's just me.


----------



## Rig (Mar 1, 2005)

If you want to keep your Tri-Tronics electronics and use a .22 type remote launcher then get some Train-Rites. They work like BB but a lot less finicky and they use regular Tri-Tronics or Dogtra electronics. I've been pleased with the 4 I got. Get some Bumper Boy dummies for them or expect inconsistent throws.

http://www.train-rite.com/pages/1/index.htm

Rig


----------



## Rich65 (Jan 3, 2017)

So having issues getting them to actually shoot each time.

What would be the first thing (s) you would troubleshoot? Just started trying to use the max 500


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Pull plug reconnect and cycle unit to check for spark. Possible reasons for no spark; weak battery, broken plug wire, failed distributor(highly unlikely) If you have spark your problem is either valves aren't feeding combustion chamber or your ratio of propane:O2 is off. Turn off propane and O2, open both the one full turn, fire unit, if nothing happens check for propane smell, if you can smell propane, adjust O2 1/2 turn and repeat fire. It's easier to talk someone through sequence while they are working on the unit so hopefully you're able to understand my directions. PM me with ph and maybe we can get it working. Not on here much anymore so be patient.


----------



## Rich65 (Jan 3, 2017)

Raymond Little said:


> Pull plug reconnect and cycle unit to check for spark. Possible reasons for no spark; weak battery, broken plug wire, failed distributor(highly unlikely) If you have spark your problem is either valves aren't feeding combustion chamber or your ratio of propane:O2 is off. Turn off propane and O2, open both the one full turn, fire unit, if nothing happens check for propane smell, if you can smell propane, adjust O2 1/2 turn and repeat fire. It's easier to talk someone through sequence while they are working on the unit so hopefully you're able to understand my directions. PM me with ph and maybe we can get it working. Not on here much anymore so be patient.


Thank you Dennis. We're supposed to have some weather this weekend so I'll try these steps. Much appreciated.


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

I love my Etch-Marc. I have 2-4 shooters, an old one, and one we bought last year. They are light enough for me to carry (I'm a lightweight). And easy to use.


----------

